# Regularly scheduled harvest porn



## nova564t (Jul 15, 2011)

Harvested 1 of my 3 bloomers today.





















This was an intentionally small plant, bloom for 65 days looks like a little over 1 oz.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks very nice Nova. Enjoy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2011)

:lama:


well done *nova*....Happy smokeing


----------



## johnnybuds (Jul 16, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks good....what strain?


----------



## nova564t (Jul 17, 2011)

More Puna Budder, Its the only strain I grow.


----------



## nova564t (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive been growing small plants lately, this is the yield from 2 small plants.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice Nova....looks yummy.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice buds nova :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Excellent, looks very nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy smoke! beautiful.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice nugs :cool2:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 1, 2011)

That looks pretty dank Nova.  What does it smell like?


----------



## nova564t (Nov 1, 2011)

Its got a real heavy floral smell to it, not so skunky.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice work nova. only an oz? what kind of lighting was this grown under?


----------



## nova564t (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Duck, The first thing I should say is that I'm a big Wisconsin Badgers fan and am looking forward to a great Rose Bowl.  I keep my plant small and average between 1 and 2 ozs each. I have a lot of weed on hand and I'm growing just to keep the strain going now. All my room info is here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54097


----------



## nova564t (Dec 6, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> nice work nova. only an oz? what kind of lighting was this grown under?


 6 65 watt CFL's


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice work nova.  I don't think I have ever heard of that strain..?  Looks like dank.  Stay safe, PEACE!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2011)

nice work nova...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

:hubba: how's she taste/smoke? What's buzz on the buzz?

Nice buds, Nova, Keeper green!

7GE


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Nova they look superb small and between 1-2oz a plant what a result that is fella.
T4


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't wait for that day. Looks sweet. I'll be putting those in my metal image library.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work nova


----------

